# Clock and Trip-metres auto-reset



## vvanpoppelen (Nov 6, 2008)

I recently knocked the flimsy EVAP box off my '06 X-Trail, and the one bracket that was originally holding it up was ripped off and subsequently tore a small hole in the box. I took it to the dealer and they estimated $400 for a new box and probably another hundred for an hours worth of labour, so I decided to just fix it myself. I downloaded the manual, figured out that the service light was only on because of a lack of vacuum in the EVAP system - so I sealed the thing up using silicone. The service light was still on, so I borrowed an ECM scanning tool and plugged it in. I had never used one before, so I was more or less just fiddling around. I found an option that said "Erase emissions info" or something a long those lines, so I did and the service engine light went off. Good. But now the trip-metre and clock reset every time I start the car. How do I fix this?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The 10A fuse that controls the trip meter and clock is located in the fuse box under the steering wheel










It is either a blown fuse or you just have to remove it and insert it again and all should be OK.


----------



## vvanpoppelen (Nov 6, 2008)

You're right, thanks. But why did the fuse blow right after I erased the emissions info?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Just bad luck mate. Nothing more


----------

